# Show us your Feathered Friends......



## melgalea (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Guys, well my main passion is my birds, more so than reptiles. would love 2 see some pics of what sort of parrots u guys keep 
cheers
mel
1. me and my gorgeous 2 year old sulpher crested cocky
2. our 6 year old rainbow lorrikeet
3. my daughter with her 2 cockateals. 
4. me and my 2 year old alex
5. hubbys 2 yr old blue indian ringneck
plus we have a avairy full of finches.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 15, 2010)

My baby ollie! hes a 7 month old ratbag  hes a cinnamon mutation green cheeked conure ^_^


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Mar 15, 2010)

My darling Ruby..


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 15, 2010)

Danny, my Yellow-naped Amazon -


----------



## CrpetLurvr97 (Mar 15, 2010)

*My Beautiful Birds*



 Cassanova my femal pearl cockatiel


 Yankey my Male natural grey cockatiel

 A bit more than friends
I also have a blue budggie and a yellow budgie but i cant find pics


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 15, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> Danny, my Yellow-naped Amazon -


i hate you i hate you i hate you. i want an amazon D:


----------



## melgalea (Mar 15, 2010)

gorgeous parrots guys but DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that amazon is gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Mar 15, 2010)

here is my nanday conure Coushie


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 15, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> i hate you i hate you i hate you. i want an amazon D:


 


melgalea said:


> gorgeous parrots guys but DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that amazon is gorgeous !!!!!


 
Thanks. He's an awesome buddy.


----------



## froglet (Mar 15, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> Thanks. He's an awesome buddy.




some great pics of Danny as always.


Here are some pics of my girls

Gil the Alex, Bug the quaker and Abby the yellow sided green cheek


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 15, 2010)

froglet said:


> some great pics of Danny as always.
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of my girls
> ...


 
Thanks Megan. Love that photo of Gil


----------



## froglet (Mar 15, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> Thanks Megan. Love that photo of Gil



thanks

i think that is one of only a couple of her that turned out well - she is not photogenic at all


----------



## shane14 (Mar 15, 2010)

Zimbi my Galah





Saffie my Major Mitchell (bastard of a thing)


----------



## melgalea (Mar 15, 2010)

some more pics of my boy. i love him to peices. he has been the most perfect pet i could ask for. 
cheers
mel. 
LOVE all the photos.


----------



## JrFear (Mar 15, 2010)

Log In | Facebook

Ok so i dnt no how to load pictures but this a pic and theres a few more in that album of ELVIS the blue and gold macaw at my old work!
he loved me and hated every one else i wish i bought him! put $9000 was a bit outta my price range!


----------



## LILMUMMA_69 (Mar 15, 2010)

This is my 3yr old Sun Conure named "****** head" and he rightfully owns his name lol you have to meet him to know what i mean...


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 15, 2010)

Sprinklez


 



Sparklez


----------

